# Rescue dog bit a kid - help!



## JKBD (Jul 17, 2014)

We rescued an 8yo GSD male three weeks ago. He was neutered only when we adopted him. No known history - dropped off as a stray. We kept him in two week timeout as long as we could but have been dealing with health issues so couldn't keep in a crate the full time. We have two other dogs and two four year olds - he was barrier aggressive at the shelter but has been introduced carefully and okay with the dogs, has been super with the kids.

Then today... I was walking him and a strange kid asked if he could pet. I said yes and the kid was facing him petting him straight on. Without warning Strider jumped up and bit his neck. I held Strider and he let go and kid had puncture mark in his neck. Parents took him to hospital and I gave them our phone number. Waiting to hear back. 

Strider was at the park and had gotten really worked up prior to the incident - dogs running around and he definitely got "up". So there was some small reason but otherwise no justification.

I'm freaked out and don't know what to do. For one thing I feel horrible for the little boy. But if we didn't have kids I would focus on training the dog and minimizing stranger interaction. Since we have kids... I don't know. He has been nothing but good with them. I would say with some confidence sees them as part of the pack here. We will only allow supervised contact but let's be honest things happen. 

Curious what you would do. One bite and he's back to the shelter? Or give him more time and step up the training? I have two good trainers I can work with.

Also I take total responsibility... Let dog get worked up, put him in new situation too soon, let new kid come pet him. If I could change that I would.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Put the dog in the shelter? I don't know of it's up to you sadly, the parents of that kid might want the dog destroyed. They could bring lawsuit, anything could happen. I'm so sorry you are going through this, it HAPPENNED to me with my gsd when I first got him and didn't know his temperament he attacked a 4 year old girl but luckily just left bruising and no puncture. I was so afraid the parents would want me to euthanize him :-( it's good you recognize the mistake you made, and I hope for your sake, this is something you can work on with your gsd and you get to keep him. Hope the child is okay too. I feel for ya :-/
In the future as I'm sure you know, never let anyone walk up to your gsd ESPECIALLY on leash. Just because he is good with your kids doesn't mean he is good with kids, it just means he is good with his pack. I don't mean this for all gsd, just for your dogs and his temperament it's probably not a good idea to let people come up to him until you have done a lot of training and even then, I would not trust him 100% always be on guard. You are your dogs strongest advocate. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

This is a serious situation. It is compounded by the fact that you have children. I am not expert by any means, but I suggest the dog needs to be evaluated asap by a professional in regard to aggression especially out of concern for your own children. 

Be aware that the dog may be ordered to be put down. Expect a visit from animal control.

Others on the forum understand these situations much better than myself.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont know what the laws are but one bite and he could be taken from you, the parents could sue, they could want the dog destroyed- this is a hard one. I would have all his paper work lined up for when AC gets in touch with you, write down the incident as it happened while it is still fresh in your mind and be on the safe side and keep him from your kids, if this pans out and you decide to keep him find a reputable trainer asap.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I've owned a rescue like that. It's unlikely you'll be able to rehabilitate him. Didn't the rescue tell you how to introduce him to people? It's not your fault, you didn't know, but I never let children pet a new rescue or foster until I'm positive they won't do something like yours did. With one dog, that was never. 

Are you willing to keep the dog away from all children but yours for the rest of his life? My dog would never bite my own children, but he even went after the vet and was totally unpredictable. We knew if we turned him back he would be euthanized so we kept him, but a dog that will bite unprovoked should never be around children or strangers outside of your family.

This isn't what you want to hear, but I would turn him back to the rescue with an explanation and let them handle it. Look for another dog that has a known history and has been socialized. It's not the breed, in case anyone tries to tell you that, it's a lack of early socialization or training, as well as breeding.

I reread and saw it's from a shelter. I would take him back, tell them the truth and then adopt from a reputable GSD rescue.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I know of a similar situation. A rescue dog that was about 8 bit a man in crutches when he got into his face to pet him. The dog was quarantined at home for 10 days and no issues followed. I'm sure that example is rare, because so many people are law suit happy now a days. I hope everything turns out ok for everyone.


----------



## JKBD (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Tough situation for sure. More complicated because we are just across state lines. Luckily both VA and MD (where we live) have the one-bite rule so won't euthanize for the first offense. Have only talked to VA officer he said to expect a ten-day quarantine in home to watch for rabies (though luckily got our records from the vet over the phone). He said medical records he got show boy not badly hurt but still waiting to talk to parents.

We will keep him under close supervision for the ten days and get a trainer out to evaluate. Long-term... Still not sure. He's a lovely dog and I want to do right by him but I'm shaken by this. Although there are a lot of bad decisions on my part here for sure.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so glad to see you taking responsibility for this. I am not saying this dog is safe, I don't know one way or the other. but it's nice to see that you realize you put him in a bad situation. good luck with whatever you decide.

ETA I'm saying this because people are so quick to blame the dog, to say the dog is wired wrong. some are. but in most cases people are the problem. I made many mistakes with my dog. don't take this as me saying I'm better than you.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Make sure you have his complete shot records available. If licensing is required, make sure you have that available as well. You might want to look through your home owners policy to see if you have any type of protection from law suits regarding dogs under your ownership. 

Was it a savage attack? Or was it an excited 'nip'? Not making excuses for either one, but they are as different as night and day. 

If it were me, I'd be very concerned. If Strider gave no indication previous to the bite - he didn't growl, he didn't try to avoid, he didn't provide any information to you through body language that he had met and crossed his threshold, then I (personally) couldn't risk the safety of my family. As sad as that sounds, they are your responsibility first.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

oh yeah, one more point about there being no warnings. maybe there weren't. i wasn't there and I don't know for sure. 
I do know that most of the time dogs do warn. sometimes it's really quick but there usually are some signs. unless you're looking at the dog and looking for those signs you're likely to miss them. 

I used to think my dog reacted out of nowhere (he'd bark and lunge, not bite) until a trainer told me he gives me many signs. she said to watch him and then pointed them out. yep, he sure did but unless I knew what to look for and was looking at the dog I'd miss them. I still do unless I'm looking at him. 

it's usually subtle, stiffening, ears perking, tail going up and wagging but not a friendly wag, hair going up and so on. if you watch your dog I'm sure you will see them too. 

tough situation to be in though. good luck with the parent and ac


----------



## JKBD (Jul 17, 2014)

Good point on the "no warning signs" - I looked away just before the bite and I bet he did tense and give subtle signs I just missed them (one of my kids was calling for me and I looked away). I absolutely feel like we shouldn't have let him get worked up and since we did should never have let the kid pet him. Bad dog management on my part absolutely. 

He jumped up and bit the boy on the neck. Didn't shake or worry him but jumped and bit. Held on for several long heartbeats then let go. I didn't get a good look but boy had a few punctures. From some research sounds to me like level 4 aggression? Which is not probably good. 

Will check home insurance good call... Animal control officer said injury seemed superficial but can't know for sure until family contacts us.

I do feel like I can train and manage and supervise him with other kids and a trainer. I worry about taking him back to shelter I think they would euthanize. Probably we either keep him with a ton of management/training routines or hope a rescue can help re-home him. I appreciate the suggestions and stories immensely.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

A lot of people arent going to agree with me JKBD, but I would never trust him around kids, period. I don't care what any trainer would say, behaviorist, whatever. You can enjoy plenty of things with him and give him a good home, but I'd never have him in a position of being able to bite a kid.

I'll never believe you can "fix" temperament, and over the years, I've just settled on the idea that they either like and are respectful of kids, or they arent.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

tough situation..I would also be prepared to pay the medical expenses for the child and don't be surprised if the parents come after you with a lawsuit in this sue happy world

As for the dog, since you have no background, you've only had him for 3 weeks, I wouldn't even fathom a guess at what you could expect in the future..I would only caution you with your own kids, while he certainly may be great with them, who knows? No one can predict the future..

Many dogs are great with the kids they live with and not great with outsiders. 

Be cautious with him and good luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with you, Steve Strom.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Jax. I know the way I phrase some things like that will alienate a lot of people.


----------



## JKBD (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve and Jax - I appreciate the honesty. I don't know that l can trust him regardless of if you can "fix" the behavior and it is easier to hear from others than figure this one out alone.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep in mind that he is willing to bite now.... what happens in a couple or 3 months when he has settled in. This may just be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a special appreciation for bluntness, Steve.  I've lived with enough squirrely dog that I completely agree you can't fix temperament. Behavior such as counter surfing? Yes. Behavior like this? No. It's management.

JKBD - This was an unprovoked throat bite on a child. My imagination and paranoia go into overdrive at the thoughts of how this could have ended. 

I've lived with aggressive dogs. And I don't care how anyone else phrases it, a dog that bites a child unprovoked is aggressive. This is management and isolation. 100%, never let your guard down, management. I can't stress that word enough. I would never take him out without a muzzle. When your kids have friends over, he should be crated in a place the children can not access. and I would not leave him alone with your toddlers ever.

Work with a trainer so that you learn how to handle him. But keep in mind, you are still in the honeymoon phase were the dog is still settling in. You may see a completely different dog in a month. Maybe better, maybe worse. 

Luckily, Banshee was aggressive only to adults and loved kids with the exception of one. However, this is exhausting and will limit your social life. If Banshee had been aggressive to kids we may have made different choices with her.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Twyla said:


> Keep in mind that he is willing to bite now.... what happens in a couple or 3 months when he has settled in. This may just be the tip of the iceberg.


Yes if he is bold now, imagine what he will be life when he finds his feet within the home?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JKBD said:


> Steve and Jax - I appreciate the honesty. I don't know that l can trust him regardless of if you can "fix" the behavior and it is easier to hear from others than figure this one out alone.


And as much as I truly hate to bring this point up....In the eyes of the law, you now have previous knowledge that your dog has aggressive tendencies towards children. God forbid, if it should happen again, it's on record that you are aware. 

This all may be a mute point. I suspect you'll be at the mercy of his last bite. They'll want him quarantined for 10 days at least to verify he doesn't have rabies. Personally, I would contact and discuss this with my vet to avoid the dog being taken to the shelter for quarantine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JKBD said:


> Good point on the "no warning signs" - I looked away just before the bite and I bet he did tense and give subtle signs I just missed them (one of my kids was calling for me and I looked away). I absolutely feel like we shouldn't have let him get worked up and since we did should never have let the kid pet him. Bad dog management on my part absolutely.
> 
> He jumped up and bit the boy on the neck. Didn't shake or worry him but jumped and bit. Held on for several long heartbeats then let go. I didn't get a good look but boy had a few punctures. From some research sounds to me like level 4 aggression? Which is not probably good.
> 
> ...


If that injury is superficial, the dog has excellent bite inhibition. He could have easily done serious damage or killed the kid biting in the neck area. I'm not saying that to scare you at all, but it might help understand better what the dog was thinking or attempting to do and may help in an evaluation of the dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is my opinion only, I wouldn't want a dog that needs that much rehabilitation with children that young in the home. Do you have any idea how much time it takes to do it successfully? Looking back on my decision to keep a dog that needed constant managing, it severely cramped my lifestyle for years. I saved the dogs life at great personal cost.

If you decide to keep him, work with a specialist in aggressive behavior, not just a trainer. They will be expensive and it's a long term commitment.

If you don't have the time and money to give the dog what he needs, contact a rescue group that is sensitive to his type of behavior. It's very possible you stressed the dog in a situation where he felt you weren't in charge. It's possible it was a one time thing. A behaviorist will want to observe your dog in different settings and evaluate. In my own experience, even an inhibited bite is a bite, and a dog that does it once, unprovoked, doesn't understand how to read danger and will likely make that mistake again. If the rescue feels it was situational and they can place him in a home where he won't be stressed, they may be willing to take him. If you offer to foster until they find a home, that could tip the scales in favor of the dog. The rescue group could then find you a dog that is a better fit for a family.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> A lot of people arent going to agree with me JKBD, but I would never trust him around kids, period. I don't care what any trainer would say, behaviorist, whatever. You can enjoy plenty of things with him and give him a good home, but I'd never have him in a position of being able to bite a kid.
> 
> I'll never believe you can "fix" temperament, and over the years, I've just settled on the idea that they either like and are respectful of kids, or they arent.


Amen.

You can't change a dog's DNA.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> A lot of people arent going to agree with me JKBD, but I would never trust him around kids, period. I don't care what any trainer would say, behaviorist, whatever. You can enjoy plenty of things with him and give him a good home, but I'd never have him in a position of being able to bite a kid.
> 
> I'll never believe you can "fix" temperament, and over the years, I've just settled on the idea that they either like and are respectful of kids, or they arent.



We have a 14 month old who is aggressive towards small children. We've worked with trainers and behaviorists and have made progress but he is defintely not safe around them. OP your situation is my worst nightmare so I really feel for you 

Steve's post makes me think we are going to be in a really bad position when the day comes for us to have our own. 

Good luck OP in whatever you decide, I wish you, your family and the dog the best of luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think this dog came from a rescue. the OP mentioned return to shelter in his first post.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, do you have any responsible childless friends who might enjoy the companionship of this dog? I also have had a GSD that didn't like children, and it wasn't a problem for me at all - where we're different: you have children. I'm not one to gamble in cases like this. Your dog could be the best dog ever, and this could be a one time event, but the risk isn't worth finding out. 

I wouldn't take him back to the shelter, because I'm certain that bite is his death warrant. But I'd also not write him off, and that's why I said "responsible" friend first, not simply childless. Someone who knows that this dog HAS to be managed, it's a serious commitment, and it's ongoing non-negotiable management. No leaving the dog in the yard, running loose in the neighborhood, etc. where another 'accident' can occur. 

Good luck with everything! I'm so glad the child wasn't hurt badly, but this isn't something to brush aside. You have children and that's the bottom line.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

get the expert on board
imo if you have kids coming and going in your home this dog is a no go

i am thinking this dog was way overstimulated and frustrated from the situation at the dog park and took it out on this kid
but honestly if a dog is willing to bite a kid it is a no go in my opinion

be aware that biting a kid is pretty much a death sentence in the shelter and rescue world

btw was skin broken? scratch if so or puncture?


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I would take the dog back and keep looking. This is not a dog suited to a family with children. No doubt you have friends /family with kids who visit. You want a dog who the family can enjoy......take to the park, family outings etc without worrying the whole time if it is going to bite someone.
I feel for you as even in 3 weeks you can become very attached to a dog but in 6 months if the same issue arises it will be heartbreak for you and your kids.


----------



## JKBD (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I am super attached to him - how does that happen so fast? But I don't think we can keep him. Luckily the parents contacted me boy is okay and they have dogs and seem happy to let it go. Dodged a huge bullet. But we can't risk the neighbor kids or my kids... Easy to say tough to do.

I will contact a rescue group and see if the shelter can help connect us with a rescue too. Not willing to take dog back to shelter. On top of this he has health problems - has been treated for spine injury and shoulder injury with some fear that it is DM. So finding a home for this guy will not be easy.

We're not in any hurry to get another dog - kind of fell into this one but probably will wait a long time before we get another! (We have our two ten year old mutts they are plenty.)


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The dog was most likely dumped off because of the health issues and most likely has bitten before, but no owner will admit that because most places won't touch an aggressive dog.
This dog doesn't belong out in public or around kids. Period


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm glad to hear the boy is okay and the parents are not going to pursue any kind of legal action. Good luck in your search for a good home for him


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

IMO I have a zero tolerance for dogs biting children unprovoked! I will manage adult aggression but being a mother of small kids, noway! You got lucky this time, the kid is okay next time it may not be the case. I could never have that on my conscience if a kid got seriously injured. It is a heartbreaking decision believe me I have been there with a dog I rescued but it is a choice I had to make. My advice is seek an adult only household for your dog. My heart goes out to you, I am sorry this happened. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Very happy the child is okay, my sister when alive went thru some bad chemo therapy spells, she got very sick- before she was diagnosed with breast cancer she had adopted a great big GSD named simon who was instantly the love of her life, he was great around kids too. Simon unfortunatly had a bite incident tho, my sister was sitting on the porch and simon was glued to her, he always was after chemo treatments, my nephews friend was playing mini golf and went to hand my sister the putter, simon must have thought he was going to hit my sister because he removed half the kids face in a split second, it was terrible. I mean, reconstructive surgery terrible. Simon was pts. My sister was very ill and did not have the energy to manage it. It was a very bad situation, the parents of the child did not take legal action.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> If you don't have the time and money to give the dog what he needs, contact a rescue group that is sensitive to his type of behavior.


I'm sorry, but rescues really are not the dumping ground for dangerous dogs. 

IMHO no responsible rescue will accept a dog that bit a child under these circumstances. In fact, any breed rescue that's a member of the American German Shepherd Rescue Association (listed at AGSRA.com) has signed a pledge not to accept and rehome dogs with any history of human aggression. 

Any rescue that tells you it has the ability to "fix" a dog like this should be very, very carefully evaluated--if they don't have a behaviorist with _serious credentials_ as a foster home, I'd wonder how they propose to fix it. I'm not sure those rescues actually exist -- there are some (like Best Friends) that will warehouse the dog in a kennel for life, but you'll have to ask yourself if that's what you want for this dog.

Keep in mind that many rescue foster families have kids of their own. We don't want dogs like this in their homes any more than you want it in yours. Even if adopted to a home without kids, this dog would always pose a risk to kids in the community.

OP, if you can't find someone who wants a dog that bites kids in the neck without provocation, please euthanize it humanely instead of just passing the buck. That's what will likely happen to it in many rescues, if it repeats this behavior -- the difference being it will die with strangers, rather than the person who loves it most. 

I know this is bitter to hear. I truly know of no reputable breed rescue that can subject itself to the liability of a dog like this. There are too many good dogs in shelters who don't have bite histories, who don't lunge at kids. 

The idea that it did this only because it was excited is an excuse. Excited dogs don't normally lunge at children and bite them in the neck. I want you to be very, very realistic about this situation.

There's may even be a reason your local rescues chose not to pull this dog and leave it at the shelter...we often have to make hard calls, leaving behind sketchy temperaments. Don't be surprised if they already know of this dog from the shelter.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Magwart is correct, when rescues rescue they want placeable dogs..not many people want a dog that bites a child and i would be leary of ones that will waive that off like its no big deal. 

This dog needs a special someone that will micro manage him, keep him out of bad situations.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> I'm sorry, but rescues really are not the dumping ground for dangerous dogs.
> 
> IMHO no responsible rescue will accept a dog that bit a child under these circumstances. In fact, any breed rescue that's a member of the American German Shepherd Rescue Association (listed at AGSRA.com) has signed a pledge not to accept and rehome dogs with any history of human aggression.


You're right. I realized after I posted I said it to make her feel better on the off chance that this wasn't real aggression but a preventable incident. Having firsthand experience I don't think that is the case. It's possible his health problems made him more aggressive, too, which isn't a good combination.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"On top of this he has health problems - has been treated for spine injury and shoulder injury with some fear that it is DM"
this just may be the reason that he bit .
someone abandoned a needy 8 year old dog with health and degenerative problems, maybe pained with arthritis?
an unknown history -- he should never have been adopted out to a family with very young children ..
the bite may have been in one quick self protective action to avoid pain on top of some chronic pain he may have had.

shelters , fearing negative press , resulting in funding disappearing, are failing , sometimes , to do the right and necessary thing. 
I hate to say it but maybe the best, most humane thing would have been to give the dog a peaceful end 
They like the warm and fuzzy . The worse the situation , and the more heroic the effort , the better for the image . But not necessarily better for the dog .

I know your heart was in the right place.

I hope you come to a decision that you can be a peace with. 



what a nightmare , so lucky that the child was not more seriously hurt .


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

there are much worse things out there for a dog like this than a humane euthanasia in the arms of a loving guardian. and for your own peace of mind, you care for this dog now...and you will always wonder what happened to him. you may be the only chance he has for a peaceful, compassionate ending. 

not a popular opinion, i'm sure, but realistic and formed from years of experience. i'm so incredibly sorry you're going through this. so sorry. take care.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

He bit a child. NO excuse justifys that. Just remember it could be your child next.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> The dog was most likely dumped off because of the health issues and most likely has bitten before, but no owner will admit that because most places won't touch an aggressive dog.
> This dog doesn't belong out in public or around kids. Period


Agreed. 

Honestly, I would have the dog euthanized. There are plenty of healthy, clear headed, higher threshold, balanced nerve dogs out there, being put down every day. Bit a child on the neck?? Nope. Done deal in my book, but I'm very protective of my children when it comes to dogs. The safety of my children and others is more important, VERY few people in this world will (or can) put the time, attention, energy, and resources into properly managing, training, and preventing something like this from happening again. 

You adopted the dog, he's your responsibility. Don't make a rescue or shelter take responsibility for him (although I can't think of a single one that will take a dog with the history of unprovoked biting the neck of a child....which you better disclose). 

In my opinion, in adopting him you agreed to all the things that come with an adult dog with unknown history. I personally think it's crazy to bring a dog with unknown history into a home with young children. Most won't agree with me, however, I don't care about how bonded someone is with a dog...you've already proven you can't prevent it from happening once. Biting children doesn't get a second chance in my book and it's probably the biggest topic I go all "Gordon-Ramsey" in response to....good luck, OP.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Honestly, I would have the dog euthanized. There are plenty of healthy, clear headed, higher threshold, balanced nerve dogs out there, being put down every day. Bit a child on the neck?? Nope. Done deal in my book, but I'm very protective of my children when it comes to dogs. The safety of my children and others is more important, VERY few people in this world will (or can) put the time, attention, energy, and resources into properly managing, training, and preventing something like this from happening again.
> 
> ...


Amen to this. So much time, energy & money seems to get invested in dogs who are frankly, genetic basket cases while perfectly fine dogs sit in rescues & die in shelters.

You can spend a fortune on trainers & "behaviorists" & try to manage crazy dogs that bite without provocation. But, you'll never have a happy go lucky safe dog. You can't change the dog's DNA.

Now it turns out this dog has health problems on top of the biting. Personally, I would find it morally repugnant to rehome the dog & pass such a serious problem on to another owner.

I would consider euthanasia as the kindest option. A biting dog in chronic pain is not a happy dog.

I'm sorry, OP that you have to go through this. I'm sure your heart is in the right place.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also believe your heart was in the right place, it sounds like this boy has health issues as well that could contribute to his behaviors or not.

I also agree that no reputable rescue will take him with a bite history I also would consider euthanasia .. Such a tough spot to be in and not an easy decision to make but doing right by the dog


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

I honestly think if you put him back in the shelter and maybe rescue they will most likely put him down themselves. It would be so much better and comfortable to pass away in the arms of someone he knows loves him very much. 

I truly believe this was probably a health related bite and he is probably in a lot of pain. He deserves to be at peace with no more pain or hurt (both mentally/physically). What ever you chose is going to be very hard but remember to keep the dogs best welfare in mind.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One thing I have learned - If the dog is ramped up, do not expose the dog to more stimulous unless you are on the training field and want the ramped drive. [This translates into keep it short and sweet at places like pet stores. Leave while things have gone well (or not) rather than pushing the situation.] Another thing I have learned - best not to have people approach the dog straight on and, here's another, have people let the dog smell their hand and stroke under the chin. I can guess that the child was "petting" the dog on the top of the head -- that's a common approach and one that dogs would rather avoid.

I don't know that I would want to "talk to the parents" or not. You might want to talk to your attorney before going there. Because what you say may drop you into more complications....


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry to say I would also have the dog pts....that poor child saw that dog lunging at him and went through a terrible emotional trauma....I know this because my grandson was bitten by a gsd years ago and Sib was the first gsd he has ever approached since ..Very scary when you think about how the kid saw it coming and what thoughts he may have had...I am sorry this has happened to you...and I believe you know what is the right thing to do...Please, make peace with yourself and help the dog "over"..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you have to keep the dog for 10 days. At least here in Ohio, you cannot euthanize a dog that has bitten someone until after the quarantine. 

I think taking the dog back to the shelter would be cruel. 

I think keeping a dog with two small children, small children who should be able to have friends come over to play, children who might make a mistake and open the door at the wrong time, children who might accidently land on a dog that has some physical problem and a low threshold for biting. I wouldn't do it.

I think that it will be the hardest thing you will have to do, but go through the ten days, and then take the dog to the vet. He is eight years old, he has had a pretty full life. He has medical problems that might be affecting his threshold. And if he is sedated and then given the stuff that shuts him down, he needn't be afraid or suffer pain. 

I am sorry that this has happened. It is possible that this dog did bite someone and someone lied and dumped him. And this is why we shouldn't drop off aggressive dogs to shelters or rescues. The buck stops here. We can't even give them to a good friend who doesn't have kids, because good friends get married or good friends need to move or die or get too ill to care for the dog, and then in their determination to get the dog a good home, they may neglect to tell the next person what the dog has done. People who do not see first hand do not always believe it was as bad as people say.

It's an awful place to be in, but I would euthanize the dog.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It may help to know what actually happens during euth, when it's done well. 

The vet starts with a sedative--often with a tiny cat-sized needle. It doesn't take much. The vet then leaves the room, so the dog will relax, alone with you. They might even dim the lights, if it helps the dog relax. If you sit on the floor, the dog may crawl into your nap and fall asleep with you gently stroking it's fur. They sometimes even snore at this point. Then the vet will return, and quietly give the final injection. The dog doesn't wake. It will pass, in your lap. Just like that, it's over.

I say all this only because if you've never been through putting a dog to sleep, I think the imagination can make it very scary. With a very good, compassionate vet, they slip away very gently. It doesn't make it any less sad for you. I just don't want you to be afraid to be present for your dog, if you have to go down that path -- being there is the kindest, most respectful thing any human can do for a loved dog.

At shelters, the euth process can be very different, and very ugly sometimes. Loving a shelter dog for a few months, and putting it to sleep at a good vet clinic, instead of letting it die at (for example) a heart-stick or gas-chamber shelter would be an incredible gift to any dog. That would be a vastly better end to life than a lot of dogs experience at shelters. No judgment or guilt -- the dog would thank you for not letting it perish alone and scared with strangers in a shelter.


----------



## LoveSea (Aug 21, 2011)

I feel for you, my rescue bit a child too. The child was petting my other dog & my GSD out of nowhere lunged & bit his face. It was that worst thing the ever happened to me as a longtime dog owner. It happened 9 months ago, I had the dog for 9 months at the time.
I felt so awful for a long time. He was reported to the Bd. of Health & quarantined for 10 days. Luckily the boy was ok - the bite looked worse than it was & I was relieved that he did not develop a fear of dogs from that - his father said he still loves dogs. But I was just so shaken up. I was lucky too that they did not sue me. He did recommend that I euthanize though. 

We decided to keep him & just be sure to never let anyone pet him on a walk. He wears a muzzle too. It is very hard having a dog like this. We always have to be on guard & can't relax. I am sorry to say, I wanted to euthanize, but it was 3 against one so we are working with him.

He loves my kids - they are teens - no incidents since, but I have to always watch him & it is very hard. I wish I could enjoy my dog & not worry. I never had a dog bite in all 3 GSDs I owned in my life.

Good idea to let him go & I hate to say, but I would euthanize. You have young kids & even though he likes them, you just never know what could trigger a bite, especially as time goes on & he would try to get more comfortable & get a higher rank in the pack.


----------

